# Is my power supply dying? [Solved!]



## Zero_Point (Oct 26, 2007)

So recently, it turns out that when I load up a graphics-intensive application (otherwise known as a "game"), my computer makes this strange chirping/shrieking noise, which it also does at startup, but VERY faintly. I've examined my motherboard and no capacitor damage can be found, and as far as I can tell my graphics card isn't damaged either (will examine more closely later tonight). So, is it possible that my power-supply is the source of the noise?

*Also, yes, I've tried to pin-point the source of the noise while it was running. No dice. 


*edit*
Okay, turns out it WAS the power-supply making that noise. Found this out by putting the PSU out-side the case so the noise couldn't echo and mask the origin.


----------



## Zestence (Oct 26, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*

My old computer used to make that noise too, it started very suddenly and it made the noise every time something "heavy" was running, and during startup.

I dont really know what to do, but i believe it could be hard drive related problem.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 26, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*



			
				Kattiz said:
			
		

> My old computer used to make that noise too, it started very suddenly and it made the noise every time something "heavy" was running, and during startup.
> 
> I dont really know what to do, but i believe it could be hard drive related problem.



That's the strange thing though: If it were the hard-drive, it'd do it when it was loading the game too, but it doesn't. Only when it's actually having to render anything does it make that noise.


----------



## yak (Oct 26, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*

The only thing that can 'chirp' like that is the hard drive, from what i know of.
Every decent hard drive has a limiter for the reading heads at the edge of the spinning data platters. The limiter prevents the head from accidentally falling off the platers during heavy I/O operations. Many old hard drives either didn't have it at all, or had it made of plastic thus, it could have broken off.  When the heads get back on the platters, it causes the HDD to re-initialize the head positioning system (causing all I/O operation to halt momentarily), and it makes that chirping sound.
I have the same problem with my old 40GB Maxtor slim HDD. 

It's a bad sign.  Though this does not necessarily mean it's going to die right away, i woudn't trust that kind of HDD with any sensitive data. Mine has worked like this for over 1.5 years already.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 26, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> The only thing that can 'chirp' like that is the hard drive, from what i know of.
> Every decent hard drive has a limiter for the reading heads at the edge of the spinning data platters. The limiter prevents the head from accidentally falling off the platers during heavy I/O operations. Many old hard drives either didn't have it at all, or had it made of plastic thus, it could have broken off.  When the heads get back on the platters, it causes the HDD to re-initialize the head positioning system (causing all I/O operation to halt momentarily), and it makes that chirping sound.
> I have the same problem with my old 40GB Maxtor slim HDD.
> 
> It's a bad sign.  Though this does not necessarily mean it's going to die right away, i woudn't trust that kind of HDD with any sensitive data. Mine has worked like this for over 1.5 years already.



Well, like I said, I don't think it's the hard-drives as when something is loading, it doesn't make the noise. For example, when I load up the Unreal Tournament 3 demo, as it loads, there's no noise. When it plays the intro/sponsor videos, there's no noise. As soon as the menu appears, the noise appears. When I select an option, as it loads, the noise is gone, then it's back again as soon as the menu reinitializes itself. When I start up a game, as it loads the level there's no noise. As soon as the level is loaded and the game starts, the noise returns. Usually (unless you're using up ALOT of pagefile, which I'm not) the HDD remains mostly dormant when the game is actually playing. During this time, the HDD activity light is doing nadda.
I've heard of capacitors and even RAM chips (yes, it has happened to a friend of mine. I can vouch for that) chirping before, so I checked my RAM first when I first encountered the noise. Removing either stick solved nothing. So then, I examined my motherboard for blown capacitors. Nothing. I tried to pinpoint the noise while it was running, which with all the noise my fans were making was impossible. I have reason to believe that it's not my graphics card since performance in-game (even with high settings in UT3) is nearly flawless, chugging only when looking over large expanses of map (which it did BEFORE the noise occurred), but I'll examine it more closely by removing it later today. And, since the HDDs don't make that noise when doing anything, that leaves the power supply as a culprit, but I mainly asked this to see if it were even possible for a power-supply to even DO that only when under load (it has dual 12V rails, perhaps the one powering my GPU is damaged?).
Also, you said this can occur with older drives. How old are we talking about here? My oldest (an 80GB Seagate) is only about 2 years old at the most, maybe 3. My 300GB Seagate is only 1-2 years old, and my 500GB SATA Seagate is not even a month old.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 26, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*

Based on what you've said, the power supply would be my first guess. However, I wouldn't rule out the video card.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 26, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*



			
				net-cat said:
			
		

> Based on what you've said, the power supply would be my first guess. However, I wouldn't rule out the video card.



So it IS possible then? Like I said, I was mainly just seeing if it were even possible for a PSU to do that only when under certain loads.


----------



## Janglur (Oct 26, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*

Yes.  I witness this A LOT in e-machines.  It's typically due to a cheap or faulty PSU.  Some highpower video cards [GeForce 7950] will also do this.  I'm not entirely sure if it's caused by electrical interference being picked up through the speakers or if it's the actual device itself, but it is definitely not unusual.  I have witnessed it mostly in cheap PSUs and CRT monitors, ocassionally in video cards, and in one situation from a cold cathode (technically PSU, though).

The sound of a drive or fan whining are rather different.  I can't be certain what you're hearing IS electrical noise rather than mechanical, since I can't hear it.  But if it corresponds with PC power-on (the POST test is, typically, the time the PC uses the most wattage since ALL the devices are on for a brief moment) and gaming or heavy computer use, it may very well be a failing capacitor or something on the PSU.



Sadly, almost every emachine i've ever worked on has given this whine.  At least, for those who haven't ALREADY blown the PSU (and taken out the mobo/CPU/RAM/video/etc.)


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 27, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*

could be a few things but if you have actually checked the case could be either the Cpu fan or the PSU, I thought at first could be an Ide cable leaning into the cpu fan making the chirp noise but you would know about that after awhile hehe.

You can clean your PSU your self and CPU but its not reccomended you clean your PSU really if you have not done it befor becuase even with the PSU unplugged its best to leave it off for quite some time as the PSU inside has coils which still leave some electricity charge in it so you know if you touch its your fur is going to go up in flames ^^

Usally when the PSU starts to give up you can hear it having a hard time like change in sound as itl whirl around a bit then slow down and bit and go up again and slow down again etc. I guess its the CPU working over time if its not up to spec with the game or the hard drive is failing as well, dont think a PSU making weird noises while you play a game is the problem it will be either the CPU or Hard drive imo.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 27, 2007)

*RE: Is my power supply dying?*

I have 2 250mm fans in the side of my case. It takes a miracle to keep cords from moving into the blades, so I'm quite familiar with fan-cord noises. :V
And the CPU doesn't seem to be it either, as you would think it would crash when trying to do anything intensive like a game, or do anything for that matter. I dabble in electronics from time to time, and I've known capacitors to make rather unusual noises when they're about to give out (electrolytic juices bubbling out and all that).
I'll check to see if it's still under warranty (if any), and if not I'll crack it open and see if there's any signs of damage.


----------

